# Kanger DripBox 2



## Fuzz (7/2/17)

Hi Vape Pro's 

A quick question:

I have a R700 credit to use at Evolution Vape (long story short, I returned a product I was not happy with, now I have credit to use). I was considering getting into dripping / squonking, and I see that they have the DripBox 2 on sale for R699 http://evolutionvape.co.za/shop/e-cigarettes/advanced/dripbox-2/.

Having zero experience with this, is it any good? Any cons to this device? Any input from people that currently own it?

Any help or comments would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

I think @Kalashnikov has/had one, maybe he can shed some light on it!

AFAIK apart from the original Dripbox, Kangertech stuff is pretty good and you will probably be pretty happy with it, but get the silver one because they are notorious for chipping paint!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/2/17)

I do have one @Stosta  . So firstly if its going to be your primary mod DONT get it for this reason, At the moment they have a issue reading batteries. So you can only use a battery till about 60% then the mod thinks its dead and stops firing. However this is going to be fixed via firmware date. So thats good thing. As for colours take anyone. The paint is really good surprisingly. I have a black one been not caring for it and still looks brand new. Device feels very solid and well made. Squonking works awesome. But as im saying bare in mind you can only use 40% of the battery till the new firmware comes out. Other than that i think its worth more than it costs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Fuzz (7/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I do have one @Stosta  . So firstly if its going to be your primary mod DONT get it for this reason, At the moment they have a issue reading batteries. So you can only use a battery till about 60% then the mod thinks its dead and stops firing. However this is going to be fixed via firmware date. So thats good thing. As for colours take anyone. The paint is really good surprisingly. I have a black one been not caring for it and still looks brand new. Device feels very solid and well made. Squonking works awesome. But as im saying bare in mind you can only use 40% of the battery till the new firmware comes out. Other than that i think its worth more than it costs.



Cheers mate! Defo not my primary mod - more of something to chill with at home. Thanks for the heads-up in terms of the battery issue, methinks I'll go get it and experience this for myself

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/2/17)

Fuzz said:


> Cheers mate! Defo not my primary mod - more of something to chill with at home. Thanks for the heads-up in terms of the battery issue, methinks I'll go get it and experience this for myself


Then it will be pretty good. Enjoy bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/2/17)

used it as my primary today, my Therion BF is dead #LostVapeSP

Had no issues, seems to be reading my batteries just fine. looks pretty cool too!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Effjh (7/2/17)

Not gonna lie, along with the free shipping, that's a pretty sweet deal for anyone looking at getting into the bf game.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## spiv (7/2/17)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> used it as my primary today, my Therion BF is dead #LostVapeSP



I LOVE my Therion BF. It's just a beautiful mod, on the outside. 

How easy is it to change the battery and bottle on this? A daily use regulated squonker that I don't mind getting scratched and a little roughed up would be great as a daily driver. Would go great with my Noisy Cricket ii-25 and OBS Engine. 

Also, what's the diameter of this mod? Would a 25mm atty look good on this, or is a 22mm Hadaly the way to go (although, it's probably the way to go either way).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/2/17)

spiv said:


> I LOVE my Therion BF. It's just a beautiful mod, on the outside.
> 
> How easy is it to change the battery and bottle on this? A daily use regulated squonker that I don't mind getting scratched and a little roughed up would be great as a daily driver. Would go great with my Noisy Cricket ii-25 and OBS Engine.
> 
> Also, what's the diameter of this mod? Would a 25mm atty look good on this, or is a 22mm Hadaly the way to go (although, it's probably the way to go either way).



Much easier than on the therion bf
my little plastic divider broke, so when you squonk you move the battery and the device goes off. 

with the dripbox v2 its 2 separate compartments, and all easy to get at. it is strictly 22mm though... with a silicone sleeve 24-25mm should look fine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tai (7/2/17)

@n0ugh7_zw, does the hadaly make good contact on the dripbox 2 without having to fiddle with the 510?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/2/17)

Tai said:


> @n0ugh7_zw, does the hadaly make good contact on the dripbox 2 without having to fiddle with the 510?



mine does, but honestly fiddling with the 510 is damned easy if yours doesn't. with the bottle off, push the shaft up, then screw the atty all the way down and boom you got good contact... also fire the mod with no atty on, to make it realise theres no atty, then it should ask you "new coil" when you screw the atty on, and it'll then read the correct resistance and give you accurate wattage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/2/17)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> used it as my primary today, my Therion BF is dead #LostVapeSP
> 
> Had no issues, seems to be reading my batteries just fine. looks pretty cool too!
> 
> View attachment 84271


Have you tried putting your battery into another device when it shows dead on the drip box?


----------



## Akash (8/2/17)

I have @Kalashnikov. When it shows dead on the dripbox 2 its ~3.6v

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/2/17)

i vape about a bottle of juice and change the battery. really don't pay attention to the meter.


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/2/17)

OK so I bought one today for r699 and they even had extra bottles and that price it's good even as to works. Intentionally put in a battle with 3.8 volts and worked until just over 3.75 and then said low battery.

Hadaly and petri made good contact.

Any bugs for me yet - haven't picked any yet tbh...wanna play with the software tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/2/17)

spiv said:


> I LOVE my Therion BF. It's just a beautiful mod, on the outside.
> 
> How easy is it to change the battery and bottle on this? A daily use regulated squonker that I don't mind getting scratched and a little roughed up would be great as a daily driver. Would go great with my Noisy Cricket ii-25 and OBS Engine.
> 
> Also, what's the diameter of this mod? Would a 25mm atty look good on this, or is a 22mm Hadaly the way to go (although, it's probably the way to go either way).


@spiv the bottle has a magnetic door so easy to change. Battery has one of those clock dial caps which u need to unscrew. It's a 22mm atty mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Polar (8/2/17)

Only Variable Wattage right? No Temp Control?


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/2/17)

Polar said:


> Only Variable Wattage right? No Temp Control?


There is temp control

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/2/17)

Polar said:


> Only Variable Wattage right? No Temp Control?


@Polar add to that the tc actually works..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (8/2/17)

So @incredible_hullk, This dripbox 2 is actually a really good regulated squonking mod then? Worth the R700.

Apart from that firmware issue, that is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/2/17)

spiv said:


> So @incredible_hullk, This dripbox 2 is actually a really good regulated squonking mod then? Worth the R700.
> 
> Apart from that firmware issue, that is.


Absolutely @spiv mine has no bug in firmware...special ends today or tomorrow


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I do have one @Stosta  . So firstly if its going to be your primary mod DONT get it for this reason, At the moment they have a issue reading batteries. So you can only use a battery till about 60% then the mod thinks its dead and stops firing. However this is going to be fixed via firmware date. So thats good thing. As for colours take anyone. The paint is really good surprisingly. I have a black one been not caring for it and still looks brand new. Device feels very solid and well made. Squonking works awesome. But as im saying bare in mind you can only use 40% of the battery till the new firmware comes out. Other than that i think its worth more than it costs.


@Kalashnikov check with your vendor my battery is now at 3.66v and it fires so don't know if its firmware. Checked on kanger site and there is only 1 firmware version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Kalashnikov check with your vendor my battery is now at 3.66v and it fires so don't know if its firmware. Checked on kanger site and there is only 1 firmware version
> 
> View attachment 84456


Mine also fires when its like that but with a voltage drop. it wasnt even giving me the power tho. Check out this forum
http://www.kangerforum.com/dripbox-2-battery-life-t1582.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Mine also fires when its like that but with a voltage drop. it wasnt even giving me the power tho. Check out this forum
> http://www.kangerforum.com/dripbox-2-battery-life-t1582.html


How many bottles does ur battery last?


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/2/17)

Anyway its good to see others joining on the DripBox train

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> How many bottles does ur battery last?


Im not too sure but about 1 bottle before voltage drops. Yours? Im vaping at 35-40 watts on a 0.5 build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Anyway its good to see others joining on the DripBox train


I'm actually loving it
More than my dna75... dna75 battery life 1 bottle (8ml) dripbox 7ml x 2 to 3 bottles both at 40watts.


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Im not too sure but about 1 bottle before voltage drops. Yours? Im vaping at 35-40 watts on a 0.5 build


I'm getting 2 to 3 bottles on 1 batt before it drops at 40w


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I'm getting 2 to 3 bottles on 1 batt before it drops at 40w


Will test today how many bottles. But why does it seem the silver ones dont have the battery issue. Both mine and @Akash have black. Both with battery issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marechal (9/2/17)

The OL16 is a perfect fit,.....one and a half bottle, battery on 3 bars left

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## spiv (9/2/17)

Pulled the trigger.
Now... time for another Hadaly.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## spiv (9/2/17)

Marechal said:


> The OL16 is a perfect fit,.....one and a half bottle, battery on 3 bars left



What drip tip is that? It looks amazing.


----------



## Polar (9/2/17)

Well, I've had enough of the FOMO'mongering! Looks like I'll be pull'in the trigger here too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I'm getting 2 to 3 bottles on 1 batt before it drops at 40w


Right 6mls down. Battery is empty. Running at 40W. Clearly the paint on the black ones uses the battery.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Right 6mls down. Battery is empty. Running at 40W. Clearly the paint on the black ones uses the battery.



Eish clearly problem on black ones


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Eish clearly problem on black ones


I finished 2 bottles today in fresh batts and I have 3 bars left


----------



## Marechal (9/2/17)

spiv said:


> What drip tip is that? It looks amazing.


It's a drip tip from the Serpent mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/2/17)

Anyone able to check there software version? SHould show on the kangertech application. Also what batteries you guys using?


----------



## Marechal (9/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Anyone able to check there software version? SHould show on the kangertech application. Also what batteries you guys using?


Looks like 1.0.0.0 if I'm correct, and currently on a Tesiyi 45A

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (9/2/17)

Yeah @Kalashnikov seems like our black 1s suffer from this irregular readings. Its not my primary mod so i really do enjoy it. Even with the battery issue and the non existant magnets on the juice door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/2/17)

Akash said:


> Yeah @Kalashnikov seems like our black 1s suffer from this irregular readings. Its not my primary mod so i really do enjoy it. Even with the battery issue and the non existant magnets on the juice door


Interesting @Akash another difference..silver got strong magnets

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Polar (10/2/17)

Also complains about the magnets. There are a lot of complaints about the battery issues online also, I'm sure this could be solved by a firmware update, not sure why the manufacturer would take this long to release new firmware though.


----------



## spiv (10/2/17)

How long did delivery take for you guys?


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/2/17)

spiv said:


> How long did delivery take for you guys?





spiv said:


> How long did delivery take for you guys?


Where did you order from? Picked mine up from VK


----------



## spiv (10/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Where did you order from? Picked mine up from VK



The Evolution Vape link above.
I thought about heading past VK but it was much cheaper on the Evolution Vape site with free delivery.


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/2/17)

spiv said:


> The Evolution Vape link above.
> I thought about heading past VK but it was much cheaper on the Evolution Vape site with free delivery.


Much cheaper. Im returning mine today hopefully order from there as well


----------



## spiv (10/2/17)

Just got a mail saying that it's been shipped and I'll get it within the next 2 working days. No tracking number though.
So it should be here by Monday, pretty much as I expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (10/2/17)

Mine still processing. Ordered yesterday afternoon. Hopefully also Monday.


----------



## Marechal (10/2/17)

spiv said:


> How long did delivery take for you guys?


Ordered Wednesday around 09:00, delivered Thursday 09:30

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (13/2/17)

My device actually got delivered on Friday afternoon. Will play around with it tonight (hopefully).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (13/2/17)

Ordered on Friday and received this afternoon! Great service from Evolutionvape. Though they sent me the black one instead of the stainless as ordered.

Not sure if I should just keep it? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/2/17)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Ordered on Friday and received this afternoon! Great service from Evolutionvape. Though they sent me the black one instead of the stainless as ordered.
> 
> Not sure if I should just keep it?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


well they both look cool. so up to you


----------



## Polar (13/2/17)

Just got mine and I like it. 

Bottle door magnets are strong and there's no unwanted movement from it. I'll report back on battery issues... 

The included RDA is as expected, an insult to squonking. 

Otherwise great bang for buck here. 






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/2/17)

Polar said:


> Just got mine and I like it.
> 
> Bottle door magnets are strong and there's no unwanted movement from it. I'll report back on battery issues...
> 
> ...


Yep....I binned that rda so quickly after the 1st toot

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/2/17)

And the best part of this mod...bottles available from the vendor..no 6 week fasttech nada


----------



## umzungu (13/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> And the best part of this mod...bottles available from the vendor..no 6 week fasttech nada



Where did you see the bottles?


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/2/17)

umzungu said:


> Where did you see the bottles?


Got them from evolution vapes when I got the mod...same as Dripbox 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marechal (13/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Got them from evolution vapes when I got the mod...same as Dripbox 1



Did you buy you mod in store?...I don't see any bottles on their website

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/2/17)

Polar said:


> Just got mine and I like it.
> 
> Bottle door magnets are strong and there's no unwanted movement from it. I'll report back on battery issues...
> 
> ...


looks very good. I do find the included rda lacking. But it does very well in draining back out the juice as it has sucktion holes around the rda.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/2/17)

Marechal said:


> Did you buy you mod in store?...I don't see any bottles on their website


Yep got them instore

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Polar (13/2/17)

So, drained my battery. Removed it as soon as it dropped to zero bars and inserted it in my Ohmsmium which showed 1 bar on the battery. I had been vaping in TC mode so didn't really notice any drop in out put. Inserted a battery showing 4 bars on the Ohmsmium and it shows 2 bars on DB2. Seems to read a little low then. Using LG chocs.


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Yep....I binned that rda so quickly after the 1st toot


Lol it's not that bad I did I simple 26g 8 wrap coil and got quite a good vape . although airflow closed down to 1 3rd of the way. It isn't the best with it open as you can't build big coils due to the mod


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Lol it's not that bad I did I simple 26g 8 wrap coil and got quite a good vape . although airflow closed down to 1 3rd of the way. It isn't the best with it open as you can't build big coils due to the mod



Guess we too spoilt with hadalys and ol16's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Guess we too spoilt with hadalys and ol16's


My only gripe with the hadaly is that it doesn't seem to drain juice out as well as the rda that comes with the drip box . that rda you can hold the bottle for 10s and it won't leak or anything. And it drains it all out. But very stupid that they didn't make it single coil. Don't know who thought dual coil on a single battery mod is smart.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (13/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I do have one @Stosta  . So firstly if its going to be your primary mod DONT get it for this reason, At the moment they have a issue reading batteries. So you can only use a battery till about 60% then the mod thinks its dead and stops firing. However this is going to be fixed via firmware date. So thats good thing. As for colours take anyone. The paint is really good surprisingly. I have a black one been not caring for it and still looks brand new. Device feels very solid and well made. Squonking works awesome. But as im saying bare in mind you can only use 40% of the battery till the new firmware comes out. Other than that i think its worth more than it costs.


Lol. Don't sell it in the classifies in a month and say 'great condition. Well looked after'

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/2/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol. Don't sell it in the classifies in a month and say 'great condition. Well looked after'
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I think you will want one tho.


----------



## Marechal (14/2/17)

The OL16 is a must have on this mod, it is absolutely a perfect combination (IMO) with a single coil 26g Ni80 6 wraps (spaced) 2.5mm at 0.55 ohm 
Massive flavour and good battery life

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/2/17)

Marechal said:


> The OL16 is a must have on this mod, it is absolutely a perfect combination (IMO) with a single coil 26g Ni80 6 wraps (spaced) 2.5mm at 0.55 ohm
> Massive flavour and good battery life
> 
> View attachment 84942
> View attachment 84943


How is the airflow on these? can it fit a clapton build?


----------



## Polar (14/2/17)

Marechal said:


> The OL16 is a must have on this mod, it is absolutely a perfect combination (IMO) with a single coil 26g Ni80 6 wraps (spaced) 2.5mm at 0.55 ohm
> Massive flavour and good battery life
> 
> View attachment 84942
> View attachment 84943


Nice build there. Looks like you have it setup so the air flows between the post and the cotton. OL16's on the way, can't wait to try this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/2/17)

Suppose I hopped on the hype train this thread convinced me great buy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marechal (14/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> How is the airflow on these? can it fit a clapton build?


Airflow is more for restricted lung inhale and I would not recommend massive builds on it, remember it is only 16 mm,


----------



## Akash (14/2/17)

@Marechal where did you get that beauty ring from?


----------



## Marechal (14/2/17)

Polar said:


> Nice build there. Looks like you have it setup so the air flows between the post and the cotton. OL16's on the way, can't wait to try this one.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Akash said:
> ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (14/2/17)

So I decided to open this bad boy up and try it out today. Decided to give the supplied atomiser a go before I swop it out for fun. I used the spare coil that they give in the box, because the one they put in the atomiser was coiled so badly I cringed when I saw it. 

It's not bad. I quite like it. Sure, it's no Hadaly, but all in all it's not bad. It may be the juice. Freshly 2 month steeped Pistachio RY4.
Still going to swop it out for something else though.

The mod itself is better than I expected. I got a silver one. My magnets are good and it's pretty solid. I'm not a fan of the battery thingy, but it's easy enough to change batteries. Would have preferred a door. I can't comment on the battery issue yet. Looking forward to using this as a daily driver so my Therion can be my home regulated squonk mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/2/17)

spiv said:


> So I decided to open this bad boy up and try it out today. Decided to give the supplied atomiser a go before I swop it out for fun. I used the spare coil that they give in the box, because the one they put in the atomiser was coiled so badly I cringed when I saw it.
> 
> It's not bad. I quite like it. Sure, it's no Hadaly, but all in all it's not bad. It may be the juice. Freshly 2 month steeped Pistachio RY4.
> Still going to swop it out for something else though.
> ...


I was also impressed with the rda, being dual coil the desserts dont taste half bad! But for now my hadaly takes up position on the mod with my trusty fruity menthols

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/10/17)

Does anybody have the software update for the DB2 - or is there even one? Its bizarre it looks like there is a later version available, however there is no .xwdf file included with the firmware update??

http://kanger-tech.com/firmware/


----------

